

Ask HN: Modern wordpress development? How? - rtfm666

Does anyone have any resources for developing wordpress without feeling like it&#x27;s 1998.<p>I am talking CSS preprocessors, Git, CI, Bootstrap, mobile first last and in between ... OO php, decent starters kits and just, well, a development workflow that is sane.<p>So far I have:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;romainberger&#x2F;yeoman-wordpress
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;welaika&#x2F;wordless<p>Any more?
======
titusjohnson
Well, you can use git just as you normally would, nothing stopping you from
using that. Just make sure you exclude the right directories so you don't
deploy your local wp-content to prod. I don't really know of any wordpress &
git gotchas.

Bootstrap, CSS preprocessors, mobile first, that's all dependant on your
theme. I've seen some pretty decent setups that incorporate a router similar
to what Wordless is doing. CSS/Less/Coffeescript, you can set up a grunt
config to handle all that easily enough, nothing in Wordpress will prevent you
from doing this. You should incorporate your CSS/JS with the usual WP include
functions so that WP Total Cache and similar can cache it properly, but
there's nothing really weird going on there.

So, now you've got grunt linting your JS like a boss, you've nice theme
partials, you've got some custom libs that functions.php is bootstraping for
you, your theme folder has morphed into its own MVC architecture.

There are a _lot_ of shops out there that pump out WP site after WP site. I
have to think that a well constructed starter theme that incorporates more
modern workflow ideas would go over well, but at the end of the day you're
still building on top of wordpress. Whatever starterkit you use is still
limited by the parent it lives in.

To my knowledge the most painful part of WP -- keeping the options data in
sync between dev, stage, and prod all the while you add and remove plugins --
is still largely unsolved.

------
jnorthrop
I'm working with Timber[0] and Twig[1] for our theme. It is pretty slick.

[0][http://upstatement.com/timber/](http://upstatement.com/timber/)

[1][http://twig.sensiolabs.org/](http://twig.sensiolabs.org/)

------
koberstein
Check this out: [http://roots.io/](http://roots.io/)

looks cool.

------
ohashi
[http://wp-cli.org/](http://wp-cli.org/)

